# Blazer Brass 9mm



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

In my part of TN, it's getting harder and harder to get 9mm ammo. However, today at Wallyworld, I found Blazer Brass 9mm for $8.97/box of 50.

It's the first time I've used it, but I shot 150 rounds thru my S&W M&P9c with no problems at all.

Also, be aware that, once again, Bobby Rush (D-IL) has introduced HR45 into the US House of Reps, called the "Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009". It's pretty draconian. Call your congressman and tell them that you do not want them to be a party to such an unconstitutional bill.

http://www.thomas.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45:


----------



## ShaneTbolt (Mar 4, 2009)

I shoot Blazer Aluminum in 9mm. Shot about 500 rounds with zero issues, every shell went "BANG". My choice of gun is a Taurus PT92 if that makes any difference. Hope this helps.

As far as the proposed draconian bill, that just sucks, maybe that is why all the stockpiling is going on and no one can find ammo anymore.


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Blazer Brass has worked very well for me. Just can't get enough of it.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Love the stuff. I think I have only used around 4 or 5 boxes of the 50 count stuff. No problems in my CZ-75 SP01. :mrgreen:


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

There is already a handful of threads about blazer brass


----------

